# New Video- Zakuri Knives



## JBroida (May 24, 2011)

After shooting the Fujiwara video yesterday, we had some extra time... So we shot another video, this time featuring the Zakuri knives we carry. Again, we hope this video gives you a better sense of what these knives are like. Let me know if you have any questions.

[video=youtube;1sxdgIcuzZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sxdgIcuzZQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (May 24, 2011)

J-Bro,

These videos are an awesome idea because pictures simply cannot convey what a video with a well-spoken narrator can achieve. :thumbsup2:


----------



## mhenry (May 24, 2011)

+1 Really like the vids Jon


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 25, 2011)

Another +1 on these vids being a great idea! I've been eying some of these knives for a while now; will probably send you a message/mail with some questions soon!


----------

